# Bonnie-homeless since aug 2010



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Little ( or big bonnie i should say  ) is still looking for a home... feel really sorry for her she has had 0% interest so far  she is a huge character and needs a great home!
Bonnie - Battersea Dogs & Cats Home


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww what a shame, she looks lovely, i hope she finds a home soon._


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Awww she looks sooo sweet.

Unfortunately, Merson already gets bullied by Oscar, I don't think he'd take too kindly to someone else joining in.... 

I hope she gets a home soon.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

lol no she is like a mini mike tyson when it comes to other cats unfortunately! 
I have spent time every week with her for months now and she is a funny girl, she is a huge character but would certainly prefer to go to a home on her own which is why it's difficult on here because most of us already have some but it's always worth putting her out there incase anyone knows of someone..


----------

